# Not sure where to post this, wonderful animal video



## Denise1952 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Mirabilis (May 6, 2014)

Ohh what a sweetieee!!!  So trusting.


----------



## Ina (May 6, 2014)

What a wonderful experience for that person. The seal must have had  previous contact with a human to be so trusting.


----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2014)

That was a nice video. Thanks.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 6, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Ohh what a sweetieee!!!  So trusting.



Loved it, remember at the first they said the seal seemed tired  and they were 2 miles out. 



Ina said:


> What a wonderful experience for that person. The seal must have had  previous contact with a human to be so trusting.



I think that it's possible that was it's first contact, I'm just saying it's possible Ina  Animals (even wild, undomesticated) will lean on a human.  I think this, lil feller needed a rest.  It seemed alone and it may have been separated from the rest by who knows, something tried to eat it etc.



Pappy said:


> That was a nice video. Thanks.



Yeah, another my sis forwarded Pappy, she gets goodies


----------



## kcvet (May 6, 2014)

reminds me of this old movie. remember Esmeralda from 20,000 leagues under the sea??? a classic


----------



## Denise1952 (May 6, 2014)

Yes I do Kc!!  I just watched this flic about a month ago!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2014)

I'm surprised he could get into the boat!  I wonder if he separated from his mother?  Adorable, love the way he was nuzzling that guys lap....so sweet!


----------



## kcvet (May 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes I do Kc!!  I just watched this flic about a month ago!!



I have it on DVD so im watching it tonite. my dad took me to see that at the theatre when i was just a kid


----------



## Denise1952 (May 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm surprised he could get into the boat!  I wonder if he separated from his mother?  Adorable, love the way he was nuzzling that guys lap....so sweet!



Yeah, the people were really good with him/her because the just let the seal come to them 



kcvet said:


> I have it on DVD so im watching it tonite. my dad took me to see that at the theatre when i was just a kid



I remember my mom was the one that usually took my little bro and I to the movies.  Especially the drive-in.  She would put us in our jammies, make a big bag of popcorn and away we'd go.  Wonderful memories, and one movie I remember (how could I forget, LOL) was called The Angry Red Planet, lol!!  I watched that awhile back and laughed my butt off it was so silly.  But back then, wow, it was scarey


----------



## kcvet (May 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yeah, the people were really good with him/her because the just let the seal come to them
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my mom was the one that usually took my little bro and I to the movies.  Especially the drive-in.  She would put us in our jammies, make a big bag of popcorn and away we'd go.  Wonderful memories, and one movie I remember (how could I forget, LOL) was called The Angry Red Planet, lol!!  I watched that awhile back and laughed my butt off it was so silly.  But back then, wow, it was scarey



same here. loved those old drive-ins. space monster movies from the 50's were scary back then. all mutants from the A bomb tests. and hollywood went crazy crankin' em out. my fav was the thing from another plant. TCM still runs them :sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 6, 2014)

You mean "THE" thing!!  That was the creepiest of creepies, LOL!! We loved scarey movies and my brother and I never had nightmares.  I am pretty sure it's because we are from another planet ourselves, LOLLLLL!!


----------



## kcvet (May 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You mean "THE" thing!!  That was the creepiest of creepies, LOL!! We loved scarey movies and my brother and I never had nightmares.  I am pretty sure it's because we are from another planet ourselves, LOLLLLL!!



THE thing. scared the crap outta me an my little brother.


----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2014)

The original, with James Arness, was a lot better than the remake.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

kcvet said:


> THE thing. scared the crap outta me an my little brother.



oh that was so cool to watch, thanks kc, LOL! Now it's funny but back then, we were glued to the screen, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2014)

Have a lot of encounters with sea lions out there in our Mama Ocean.  My favorites are the young pups who want to play.  Sometimes, they sneak up underwater and grab my foot.  Scary . . . but fun.


----------



## kcvet (May 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> oh that was so cool to watch, thanks kc, LOL! Now it's funny but back then, we were glued to the screen, LOL!!



these old flicks are avaiable on DVD thru TCM


----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Have a lot of encounters with sea lions out there in our Mama Ocean.  My favorites are the young pups who want to play.  Sometimes, they sneak up underwater and grab my foot.  Scary . . . but fun.



Oh wow, that sounds wonderful!!  Scarey thinking it might be Jaws, layful:!  Have you ever got to play with Flipper??


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh wow, that sounds wonderful!!  Scarey thinking it might be Jaws, layful:!  Have you ever got to play with Flipper??



The main thing to remember when those guys come along is that it ain't Flipper!  They're wild animals and I know guys who have been attacked.  One came up under me once and pushed me aside.  Yikes!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> The main thing to remember when those guys come along is that it ain't Flipper!  They're wild animals and I know guys who have been attacked.  One came up under me once and pushed me aside.  Yikes!



Probably because you had your fins covered up  Nah, I know what you are saying.  I'm the careful type, in fact, I would have been "very" careful even around that "darling" seal


----------

